# Arnis fun



## GouRonin (Sep 5, 2001)

I was at a friend's school last night and he invited me to join his Arnis class. What a blast. It was stick work and it was kinda fun. Of course the moment I got within range I wanted to drop the stick and start pummelling my partner but I'm working on that.

Just thought I'd share a funny story Mr. Hartman once told me. Hope I remember it right.

He was doing some work with Remy and during the stick work Remy got his stick as well as his own stick and Mr. Hartman realized that he was not going to be able to get his stick back. So he let go and was going to hit Remy when he realized he had just given up a second stick to Remy Presas and he had none.

Now there's a sobering thought.


----------

